# 12v AC flood/work light?



## RedShift42 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm looking to upgrade the quite-lame headlight on my Honda snowblower. 
I figured this'd be a simple LED worklight replacement ...until I discovered that, for some inscrutable reason, Honda went with a 12v, 15w AC output! 

Can someone point me in the direction of an appropriate light? 

Thanks & Happy Thanksgiving!

-Eric.


----------

